# beefheart



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

can i buy beefheart from a grocery store and feed it to my piranhas or do i have to buy it from the fish store


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

From a grocery store. Also cut the hard fat. My P's will spit that stuff out.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah you can also use a food proccessor and add some vitamins and veggies and make you own beef heart paddies to freeze and then feed later


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I froze my beefheart, I find its easier to work with. SHould I be defrosting before feeding? I have tried tossing a little bit into the microwave for 5 seconds before dropping it into the tank.... is that bad? Or do I even need to do anything?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Before I feed my p's I just let the beefheart out for 15 min. They thaw out quite fast or place them in warm water for a few minutes.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My reds never liked beef (or horse) heart. They ate it all right, but not much and always with hesitation. So I gave up, and switched back to thier usual food: shrimp, smelt and occasionally a couple of feeders.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

If you use frozen heart you can thaw it by taking some water out of the tank and soak the heart pieces in it for a few minutes.

Working with frozen heart can be tricky. If I have to use a frozen one, I have a small board about 12"x12" with a couple two inch nails sticking up. I slam the heart down on the spikes and it makes it allot easier to cut the frozen pieces off. It took a severe cut to my hand to find a better way and this works great.

Once I get the heart on the spikes I just leave the small board attached and throw it back in the freezer. The board also has several small rubber pads on the bottom to keep it from sliding.

If the heart is quite frozen it can be tough to get the spikes in. In that case I just drill a couple small holes in it that are slightly smaller than the nails.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What I hate about beef heart is that after cutting it, you're entire house smells like a frickin' slaughterhouse...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I buy beefheart from a local butcher shop. It's a whole heart and I just take the fat off and cut it into cubes. I keep if frozen and then just take as many cubes I'm going to feed at that time and soak them in warm water to defrost them.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> What I hate about beef heart is that after cutting it, you're entire house smells like a frickin' slaughterhouse...


 They do have that nasty smell. I hate it after you thaw it. Man it stinks.


----------

